# Custom Flashlights



## Ron SM5 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello to All, looking for some guidance on several flashlights I need made. Hexagonal barrel 7/16" O.D., LED, 1 or 2 AAAA, head switch.
Any help is appreciated and thank you in advance!


----------



## DrafterDan (Jul 29, 2017)

Do you have drawings?


----------

